# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  2ος Διαγωνισμός Timbrado Español της ΕΛΙΤ

## lefteris13

*2ος Διαγωνισμός - Έκθεση Καναρινιών Φωνής Timbrado Español*
*24-28 Νοεμβρίου 2015*

*Κριτής: κ. Luis Gil González (O.M.J.)*

------------

Μετά τον επιτυχιμένο και καινοτόμο 1o Διαγωνισμό της ΕΛΙΤ του 2014,
ανακοινώνεται ο 2ος Διαγωνισμός - Έκθεση Καναρινιών Φωνής Timbrado Español

*Τόπος*: Αρχιμήδους 2 & Ιπποκράτους, 11146 Γαλάτσι (εστία Προσκόπων Γαλατσίου-εντός Δημαρχείου Γαλατσίου), οδηγίες μετάβασης και χάρτης, στο τέλος της σελίδας


*Π ρ ό γ ρ α μ μ α*

*-Τρίτη 24-11-2015*: 13.00 έως 17.00 Παραλαβή των καναρινιών (εγκλωβισμός), άφιξη κριτή.

*-Τετάρτη 25 έως Παρασκευή 27-11-2015*: 08.30-16.00 Κρίση καναρινιών. Θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης της κρίσης από κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης,για όποιονδήποτε επιθυμεί να επισκεφθεί το διαγωνισμό, οποιαδήποτε ημέρα κατά τις ώρες της κρίσης. Παράλληλα η ΕΛΙΤ, σε μια προσπάθεια για κάλυψη τόσο των μελών από την επαρχία όσο και φίλων που θέλουν να έχουν μια εμπειρία με το διαγωνισμό αλλά δε μπορούν να παρευρεθούν, έχει προγραμματίσει _ζωντανή προβολή (live streaming)_ από το κανάλι της στο youtube, καινοτομώντας για ακόμα μια χρονιά κάνοντας χρήση των νέων τεχνολογιών.


*-Παρασκευή 27-11-2015*:17.00-19.00 Σεμινάριο κριτή για τα μέλη. Το σεμινάριο _θα είναι ανοιχτό και σε φίλους του συλλόγου_ που επιθυμούν να το παρακολουθήσουν αφού πρώτα δηλώσουν συμμετοχή για λόγους διευθέτησης του χώρου κλπ.

*-Σάββατο 28-11-2015:* 10.00 Ανακοίνωση αποτελεσμάτων, Απονομές επάθλων και παράλληλη Βράβευση Νικητών 2ου διαγωνισμού φωτογραφίας της ΕΛΙΤ, Έκθεση των πτηνών ανοιχτή στο κοινό και παράλληλη έκθεση φωτογραφίας, Παράδοση καναρινιών (απεγκλωβισμός).


http://www.elit-timbrado.gr/diagwnis...rado_2015.html

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια εχουμε κανα νέο απο τον διαγωνισμό;

----------


## lefteris13

> Παιδια εχουμε κανα νέο απο τον διαγωνισμό;


εχουν ανακοινωθει τα αποτελεσματα κλπ http://www.elit-timbrado.gr/diagwnis...rado_2015.html

----------


## lefteris13

την αλλη βδομαδα διαξαγεται ο 2ος φετινος διαγωνισμος του συλλογου  http://www.elit-timbrado.gr/diagwnis...o_fpo2015.html

----------


## anonymous

> εχουν ανακοινωθει τα αποτελεσματα κλπ http://www.elit-timbrado.gr/diagwnis...rado_2015.html


Κατ' αρχας να διευκρινησω οτι δεν υπαρχει προθεση "κοντρας" με τον συλλογο στα "χωραφια" του φορουμ.
Το ποστ γινεται για την σωστη πληροφορηση των μελων του φορουμ.

Τα αποτελεσματα εχουν ανακοινωθει, αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι λανθασμενος ο τροπος εμφανισης της καταταξης.
Πολλα ηταν τα καναρινια που ισοβαθμουσαν στον διαγωνισμο και με τις παρουσες λιστες καταταξης σιγουρα δημιουργουνται εσφαλμενες εντυπωσεις.

Σε μια λιστα καταταξης που στοχευει στην αντικειμενικη πληροφορηση κοινου & εκτροφεων, αναφερονται: εκτροφεις, αρ. δαχτυλιδιων και βαθμολογιες πουλιων (οπως φαινεται για παραδειγμα στην πιο κατω εικονα)
Ευελπιστω οτι στο μελλον θα ανακοινωνει με αντιστοιχο αντικειμενικο τροπο τα αποτελεσματα ο συλλογος, ωστε να γνωριζει ο κοσμος επακριβως τα αποτελεσματα των εκτροφεων.

----------


## stefos

Γιώργο συγνώμη , μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο παραπάνω τι θες να πεις ! Δηλαδη πως θα έπρεπε να είναι -παρουσιάζονται τα αποτελεσματα ?

----------


## anonymous

> Γιώργο συγνώμη , μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο παραπάνω τι θες να πεις ! Δηλαδη πως θα έπρεπε να είναι -παρουσιάζονται τα αποτελεσματα ?


.
Οπως προανεφερα, υπηρχαν αρκετες ισοβαθμιες κατα την ημερα της κρισης.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορει για παραδειγμα το διαγωνιζομενο πουλι του 5ου της καταταξης (Α) εκτροφεα   να εχει την ιδια βαθμολογια με το διαγωνιζομενο πουλι του (Β) εκτροφεα που ειναι στην θεση 20 της καταταξης.
 Δηλαδη, μπορει και τα 2 πουλια να αξιολογηθηκαν με 90 βαθμους !

Και για να μην υπαρξει παρεξηγηση να πω οτι υπαρχει μια διαδικασια για να βγει η καταταξη για τις ισοβαθμιες. (δηλαδη εξεταζεται  αν ειπαν ολες τις νοτες, ποιο ειχε μεγαλυτερη βαθμολογια στις τιμπρες και μετα –αν παλι ισοβαθμουν- εξεταζονται οι υπολοιπες νοτες με καποια σειρα - φλορεος κ.λ.π-)
Επισης να επισημανω οτι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αμφισβητειται η κριση του κριτη.
Ειναι αυτη που εγινε και ειναι απολυτα σωστη ... εδωσε αυτη την επιμερους βαθμολογια στις νοτες και απο την οποια προκυπτει και η συνολικη. 

Ομως, πιστευω οτι καποιος  που βλεπει τις συγκεκριμενες λιστες μπορει ευκολα να καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι ο εκτροφεας Α εχει καλα πουλια φετος, ενω ο εκτροφεας Β δεν εχει.
Να προσθεσω και ενα αλλο στοιχειο, στο οποιο αναφερθηκε και ο κριτης κατα την περιοδο εσωτερικου σεμιναριου: Τα πουλια συνηθως δεν λενε το ιδιο ρεπεροριο σε διαφορετικους χωρους και διαφορετικες μερες. Οπως ειπαμε ομως, η φορμες αξιολογησης αφορουν την ημερα και ωρα που διαγωνιστηκαν τα πουλια.

Ελπιζω με τα πιο πανω να εγινε κατανοητο γιατι στις λιστες θα επρεπε να αναφερεται η βαθμολογια ...

----------


## jk21

θα ηταν πραγματι πιο ενημερωτικο  να υπηρχαν  και οι βαθμολογιες ανα  ανα πουλι ή ανα τετραδες στον καθε εκτροφεα  . Οι βαθμοι δεν αναφερονται και ειναι στο δικαιωμα του καθε συλλογου βασει εσωτερικων του αποφασεων (δεν γνωριζω την διαδικασια και προφανως δεν ενδιαφερει το φορουμ ) να αποφασισει τον τροπο προβολης ,ο οποιος ειναι σεβαστος .Για οποιαδηποτε επιπλεον λεπτομερεια , υπαρχει ο συνδεσμος της ιστοσελιδας του συλλογου και τα μελη μας ,αν δεν υπαρξει καποια επιπλεον ενημερωση απο τον ιδιο το συλλογο , μπορουν να απευθυνθουν εκει μεσω των στοιχειων επικοινωνιας

----------


## lefteris13



----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο λευτερη για σενα και τα πουλακια σου!

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Λευτερη !!!! αξια και τα πουλακια και εσυ !


για οσους δεν εχετε facebook για να το δειτε στη σελιδα της ομαδας μας (εκει κοινοποιηθηκε  μονο η ειδοποιηση απο την ΕΛΙΤ αν και αρκετα μελη της και της διοικησης της ειναι και μελη μας )   Λευτερης κερδισε τη δευτερη θεση στις τετραδες  , στο ομοσπονδιακο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα που ειχε διοργανωσει ο συλλογος

----------


## xasimo

Μπραβο!! Παρα πολλα συγχαρητηρια! Προσωπικα χαιρομαι παρα πολυ οταν βλεπω νικες απο μελη του φορουμ!

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπω κάτι νικητές ! 
Μπράβο Λευτέρη σε εσένα και στα πουλάκια σου !!! 
Καλή ξεκούραση λοιπόν και καλές αναπαραγωγές ! 

Πάντα τέτοια εύχομαι !  :Anim 19:

----------


## stefos

συγχαρητηρια , μπραβο Λευτερη παντα τετοια !!

----------


## mitsman

εισαι φοβερος Λευτερη! μπραβο!

----------


## wild15

Μπραβο πολλα συγχαρητηρια!!!!

----------


## geog87

Μπραβο Λευτερη!!!παντα επιτυχιες!!!συγχρητηρια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες και σε οσους ηταν στην οργανωση του διαγωνισμου!!!

----------


## jimk1

Μπραβο Λευτερι ,εκανες δυνατη αρχη

----------


## petran

Λευτερη,συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα.
Παντα τετοια.
Να ησουν και άλλη ομαδα,θα ησουν τελειος ::  :rollhappy:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μπράβο Λευτέρη.

----------


## nikolaslo

Συγχαρητηρια Λευτερη παντα τετοια

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Λευτέρη !!!

----------


## teo24

Συγχαρητηρια Λευτερη....

----------


## anonymous

Συγχαρητηρια πρωταρη!!! :-)
Ευχομαι παντα να εχεις επιτυχιες Λευτερη... και στην εκτροφη σου αλλα και γενικοτερα στην ζωη σου!

----------


## gpapjohn

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε Λευτέρη!

Το χεις με τα καναρίνια, τι να λέμε τώρα...

Σου εύχομαι κάθε χρόνο και ψηλότερα!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπράβο Λευτέρη!Μπράβο ρε μάγκα...πραγματικά χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα...και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ειναι η δεύτερη σου χρονιά που παίρνεις μέρος!!!Συγχαρητήρια σου εύχομαι και εις ανώτερα!!!

----------


## lefteris13

> αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ειναι η δεύτερη σου χρονιά που παίρνεις μέρος


οχι, ειναι η 1η χρονια μου ως μελος συλλογου και που παιρνω μερος σε διαγωνισμους..η 2η χρονια ζωης-διαγωνισμων ειναι γενικα του συλλογου μου-ΕΛΙΤ..γενικα με τα τιμπραντο αποκλειστικα ασχολουμαι 3 χρονια αλλα πιο σοβαρα ξεκινησα περσυ με 3 ζευγαρια που ηρθαν στην κατοχη μου τοτε-τελη του χειμωνα και οι απογονοι τους εδωσαν τα τωρινα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## stefos

Δηλαδή σε καμμιά  πενταετία τι θα γίνει ??? Ο Μέσι των τιμπραντο !!! Χαχαχα!!!!

----------

